

Ask HN: Docker for newbies?  - ycmike

If I&#x27;ve been programming for less than a year should I worry about Docker?
======
htilford
Docker is a useful tool that solves problems you likely don't have yet. It
wouldn't hurt to learn docker, but I'd say don't worry about it.

